# [SOLVED] How well does the iPhone remove app residue?



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

I just bought an iPhone 5 as my first smart device (yes, yes, I know. I'm a sheep.)

Having only dealt with Windows leaving behind registry values and random files and folders all over the system that you have to manually delete, I'm curious about how good of a job the iDevices are at removing the residue once an app is uninstalled since there is no file system (that I am aware of) for checking on such things.

Does anybody know?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How well does the iPhone remove app residue?*

TBH I don't think it does a good job at all. I believe it removeds the main app but it leaves behind things that you can only see by Jailbreaking the device. Just becareful on what your downloading.


----------



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: How well does the iPhone remove app residue?*

That's what I figured. It's really irritating not being able to see what's going on.

Although I know I probably shouldn't, I have this concern of going on a downloading spree, testing multiple apps of a certain type to find the one I like best and so on, uninstalling and moving to the next, etc and ending up with a slow system that in the end has very few apps on it from what was there by default.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How well does the iPhone remove app residue?*

Best way to get rid of them all would be to restore.

Just remember stick with Android next time


----------



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: How well does the iPhone remove app residue?*

haha I'll try to remember that 

Thanks.


----------

